# Browsing Necesity



## bmn (Mar 30, 2007)

* Download Firefox. The admin. of this site uses it, and so should you.

* Run Firefox

* Go here to download the SwitchProxy extension.

* Install the extension

* Restart Firefox

* Tools -> SwitchProxy -> Manage Proxies

* Add -> Anonymous -> Next

* Goto the URL field and paste: http://ejohn.org/apps/anon/
(His site/instructions are here)

* Click the checkbox "Automatically import from this url daily"

* Click Load

* Enter 300 in for the "Change proxy every: # seconds(s)" which = 5 minutes

* Check the SOCKS box only and make sure that 5 is clicked to the right side of it

* Click Save

* Tools -> SwitchProxy -> [whatever you labeled it]

Now your creepy ISP can't have near as much information, and thus can resume busting your trendy neighbors who are downloading some talentless hack's "works of art" (Fergie from Black Eyed Peas comes to mind).

Want to download music? Creative Commons

Down the road I'll try and put together another how-to for using services such as Guardster (about)... SSH Tunneling is the only way to browse IMHO.


----------



## smkpt (Mar 30, 2007)

whats this for??


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 30, 2007)

I think its to shield your computer from being detected.


----------



## fnord (Mar 30, 2007)

wouldn't that just put all of my browsing info into the hands of ejohn.org?

why should I trust that over my current setup?

just asking ...


----------



## bmn (Mar 30, 2007)

fnord said:


> wouldn't that just put all of my browsing info into the hands of ejohn.org?
> 
> why should I trust that over my current setup?
> 
> just asking ...


No, you're downloading a list of proxies and their ports from ejohn and then you're switching to a new anonymous proxy every 5 minutes.

The advantage of using this as compared to your current setup (applicable for either the anonymous list from ejohn.org, or from a monthly service such as Guardster) is so that your traffic from your home to whoever you're proxying through shows up with THEIR IP INFORMATION instead of yours. This way your ISP can't log and/or track your browsing history since many (if not almost all) make it a nasty habit to do so for a variety of reasons (in the future they'll probably also use it for marketing and directing even more junk mailers to wherever they're mailing the bill --- fun.).

With the death of Mom & Pop ISPs and everyone switching over to giants such as Time Warner, Qwest, Cox, Comcast (*holy fuck this company is scary!*), AOL, etc. etc. etc. it's made things a lot easier to get all antichrist on people when it comes to the web sites and other forms of communication that they are doing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2007)

you said comcast. *fdd hides in corner* scares me too.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 30, 2007)

You had me going until you mentioned gaurd star and Mozilla. Both of these have infected my puter. I wouldn't touch them or anyone dealing with them again.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 30, 2007)

you could just get a proxy leacher and not worry about it


----------



## bmn (Mar 31, 2007)

fdd2blk: LOL yeah, I carry a tin foil hat that I put on any time I even see the name in person (e.g. one of their vans, billboard ads, etc) 

VictorVIcious: doubtful.

mr_issues: link/instructions?


----------



## fnord (Mar 31, 2007)

I understand what anonymous proxy and proxy switching are. 

I asked why I should trust this particular site to provide that to me. I'm not likely to blindly follow instructions from anonymous postings.

however, having visited his site, he seems like a good geek, so I will check it out.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 31, 2007)

He is actually giving some good advice this is how i would do it if I were going to run a proxy.

n this article, I will show you how to find anonymous webproxies, and how to use them. We will be using several automated tools, however most of the steps can be done without them. Click on the Read More below for full article.

{mos_sb_discuss:18}
​*What is a Proxy, and why do I want to use it?
*A proxy is a server is like a "buffer-connection" between your computer and the internet resoruces you are accessing. The data you request comes to the proxy first, and then the proxy sends that information on to you. Anonymous Proxies hide your IP address and thereby prevent internet servers from knowing exactly who you are. Since they do not provide anyone with your IP address, they effectively hide any information about you and your reading interests. Not only that, but most Anonymous proxies hide the fact that you are using a proxy. There are tons of "public proxy servers" out there which are free and open for anyone to use, however most of these are not anonymous. I am going to focus on finding those free _AND_ anonymous ones. Want to see what your public IP address is (and what other websites know about you) go to WhatIsMyIP.com - 72.55.146.74

*Ok, on with the show...
*Using a few google searches, we are able to find TONS of proxy lists.. A good example of a search to use:
+":8080"+":3128"+":80" filetype:txt

So now you are thinking, well I have a million plus proxies, I can quit reading this article, Right? Wrong. These lists are horribly out of date, proxies come up and go down quite often. You would need to check every IP in every one of those lists to get good proxies, and then test them to see if they were anonymous or not.

Enter the automated tools.
There are possibly thousands of different proxy checking tools out there, but I have yet to find a better one that Charon. (download here) It is a Proxy filtering, searching, and checking utility.. And the best part about it is that it is free.


Ok, after you have downloaded Charon, READ THE INCLUDED README FILE!!! Then come back to this article. Ok, now that you have read the Readme, you know how it works, open it up, and click on "Check Proxies" then on "Scan for New Proxies". Charon will go to Google and start pulling proxy lists and testing them. I let mine run for 10-15 minutes and I had over 300+ proxies. 

We are only interested in the ones that are anonymous (Anon column says Yes) So you want to filter those proxies out and save them to a list. You can do this by clicking "Filter List" and then "Delete Non-Anon". Save this list by clicking the floppy disk icon (top left)

*Now How do I use them?
*Since you are running Mozzilla Firefox (you are running Firefox Right?) you should go download the Firefox extention: SwitchProxy. SwitchProxy is a FireFox extension that allows you to &#8216;switch&#8217; between anonymous proxy servers at a chosen interval. =)

After you have installed SwitchProxy, and restarted your browser, you will notice that there is a new proxy toolbar installed. Now we are going to need to import the list of anonymous proxies you have found from the previous step. Click on "Options", "Preferences", "Manage Proxies", "Add", "Anonymous" and then click next. Give your Proxy set a name such as "Proxylist-TodaysDate" and then click on the "Browse" button and find the the file you saved earlier. Once you have found the file, click on the "Load" button. Now we need to enter a time interval to switch proxies (essentially making your connection appear to bounce around the world)
I personally use 120 seconds, but you can make it longer or shorter to fit your needs. Then click save and ok all the way back out. Now in your toolbar select the proxy list and click apply. You are now using the proxies in your list. Remember our first test? Lets try it again.
Go to WhatIsMyIP.com or any other type of proxy checker (http://proxy.snipermedia.net is a good one)and see how your ipaddress has changed. Now websites have no idea who you are!


----------



## cali-high (Mar 31, 2007)

i guess i dotnt understand im doomed for ensure death lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 31, 2007)

cali-high this is for the paranoid, a proxy is a way to *KIND OF* cover your tracks while you are on the internet.


----------



## bmn (Apr 1, 2007)

rollitup said:


> cali-high this is for the paranoid, a proxy is a way to *KIND OF* cover your tracks while you are on the internet.


There's a thin line between paranoia and perception.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 9, 2008)

Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they are not after you. VV


----------



## Unique (Feb 10, 2008)

Paranoia is nothing more than a heighten state of awareness.



Cept with comcast....those fukkers actually tell me to beat puppies...true story.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 10, 2008)

i think the recently changed the law that they dont have to have a reason to track your computer they can just go ahead and do it if they are bored. but im not sure, its what i heard.


----------



## mathews (Apr 28, 2014)

> Want to see what your public IP address is (and what other websites know about you) go to WhatIsMyIP.com


http://www.whatismyip.com

There is a similar ip search site called IP-Details.com to check our External ip address. Here it display IP address, ISP, Location, Country and so on,...


----------

